# Help



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't usually ask for prayers, but I have been pretty sick on and off the past month. 
Drinking bowel prep. now preparing for a colonoscopy In late AM tomorrow. 
Very bloated and nauseous trying to drink this crap, and having a hard time. 
Supposed to drink 8 oz every 15 minuets, but have had to skip a few. 
Need to get this stuff down so it can do it's work. So far, 3 hours later, nothing happening.
Thank You,
Tony


----------



## Ray C (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, that stuff is pretty awful but, it will kick-in soon enough...

Good luck and I hope you get a favorable diagnosis...


----------



## rdfoster (Jun 2, 2013)

Go-Lightly is a misnomer. I've had several. The first one without any kind of sedative. Now except for the prep which you are doing now it's a piece of cake.

Hope you get good news.

Bob


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, It kicked in right after I sent this. 
Still about 1/2 the bottle to drink yet. 
It don't really taste that nasty, it's just this bloating that is getting me. 
Thats the thing I have been having, is the stomach pains, seems OK for a few days, but if I eat or maybe eat too much at this point, then is when I have problems. 
Just want to start feeling good again.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 2, 2013)

Had a couple of those myself. You ought to read this, it will lighten up the subject:

OK. You turned 50. You know you're supposed to get a colonoscopy. But you haven't. Here are your reasons:
1. You've been busy.      
                  2. You don't have a history of cancer in your family.
3. You haven't noticed any problems.
4. You don't want a doctor to stick a tube 17,000 feet up your butt.
Let's  examine these reasons one at a time. No, wait, let's not. Because you  and I both know that the only real reason is No. 4. This is natural. The  idea of having another human, even a medical human, becoming deeply  involved in what is technically known as your ''behindular zone'' gives  you the creeping willies.
I know this because I am like you,  except worse. I yield to nobody in the field of being a pathetic weenie  medical coward. I become faint and nauseous during even very minor  medical procedures, such as making an appointment by phone. It's much  worse when I come into physical contact with the medical profession.  More than one doctor's office has a dent in the floor caused by my  forehead striking it seconds after I got a shot.
In 1997, when I  turned 50, everybody told me I should get a colonoscopy. I agreed that I  definitely should, but not right away. By following this policy, I  reached age 55 without having had a colonoscopy. Then I did something so  pathetic and embarrassing that I am frankly ashamed to tell you about  it.
What happened was, a giant 40-foot replica of a human colon  came to Miami Beach. Really. It's an educational exhibit called the  Colossal Colon, and it was on a nationwide tour to promote awareness of  colo-rectal cancer. The idea is, you crawl through the Colossal Colon,  and you encounter various educational items in there, such as polyps,  cancer and hemorrhoids the size of regulation volleyballs, and you go,  ''Whoa, I better find out if I contain any of these things,'' and you  get a colonoscopy.
If you are as a professional humor writer, and  there is a giant colon within a 200-mile radius, you are legally  obligated to go see it. So I went to Miami Beach and crawled through the  Colossal Colon. I wrote a column about it, making tasteless colon  jokes. But I also urged everyone to get a colonoscopy. I even, when I  emerged from the Colossal Colon, signed a pledge stating that I would  get one.
But I didn't get one. I was a fraud, a hypocrite, a liar. I was practically a member of Congress.
Five  more years passed. I turned 60, and I still hadn't gotten a  colonoscopy. Then, a couple of weeks ago, I got an e-mail from my  brother Sam, who is 10 years younger than I am, but more mature. The  email was addressed to me and my middle brother, Phil. It said:
``Dear Brothers,
``I  went in for a routine colonoscopy and got the dreaded diagnosis:  cancer. We're told it's early and that there is a good prognosis that  they can get it all out, so, fingers crossed, knock on wood, and all  that. And of course they told me to tell my siblings to get screened. I  imagine you both have.''
Um. Well.
First I called Sam. He  was hopeful, but scared. We talked for a while, and when we hung up, I  called my friend Andy Sable, a gastroenterologist, to make an  appointment for a colonoscopy. A few days later, in his office, Andy  showed me a color diagram of the colon, a lengthy organ that appears to  go all over the place, at one point passing briefly through Minneapolis.  Then Andy explained the colonoscopy procedure to me in a thorough,  reassuring and patient manner. I nodded thoughtfully, but I didn't  really hear anything he said, because my brain was shrieking, quote,  ``HE'S GOING TO STICK A TUBE 17,000 FEET UP YOUR BUTT!''    



​       I left Andy's office with some written instructions, and a  prescription for a product called ''MoviPrep,'' which comes in a box  large enough to hold a microwave oven. I will discuss MoviPrep in detail  later; for now suffice it to say that we must never allow it to fall  into the hands of America's enemies.
I spent the next several days  productively sitting around being nervous. Then, on the day before my  colonoscopy, I began my preparation. In accordance with my instructions,  I didn't eat any solid food that day; all I had was chicken broth,  which is basically water, only with less flavor. Then, in the evening, I  took the MoviPrep. You mix two packets of powder together in a  one-liter plastic jug, then you fill it with lukewarm water. (For those  unfamiliar with the metric system, a liter is about 32 gallons.) Then  you have to drink the whole jug. This takes about an hour, because  MoviPrep tastes -- and here I am being kind -- like a mixture of goat  spit and urinal cleanser, with just a hint of lemon.
The  instructions for MoviPrep, clearly written by somebody with a great  sense of humor, state that after you drink it, ''a loose watery bowel  movement may result.'' This is kind of like saying that after you jump  off your roof, you may experience contact with the ground.
MoviPrep  is a nuclear laxative. I don't want to be too graphic, here, but: Have  you ever seen a space shuttle launch? This is pretty much the MoviPrep  experience, with you as the shuttle. There are times when you wish the  commode had a seat belt. You spend several hours pretty much confined to  the bathroom, spurting violently. You eliminate _ everything_. And then, when you figure you must be totally empty, you have to drink_ another _liter  of MoviPrep, at which point, as far as I can tell, your bowels travel  into the future and start eliminating food that you have not even_ eaten_ yet.
After  an action-packed evening, I finally got to sleep. The next morning my  wife drove me to the clinic. I was very nervous. Not only was I worried  about the procedure, but I had been experiencing occasional return bouts  of MoviPrep spurtage. I was thinking, ''What if I spurt on Andy?'' How  do you apologize to a friend for something like that? Flowers would not  be enough.
At the clinic I had to sign many forms acknowledging  that I understood and totally agreed with whatever the hell the forms  said. Then they led me to a room full of other colonoscopy people, where  I went inside a little curtained space and took off my clothes and put  on one of those hospital garments designed by sadist perverts, the kind  that, when you put it on, makes you feel even more naked than when you  are actually naked.
Then a nurse named Eddie put a little needle  in a vein in my left hand. Ordinarily I would have fainted, but Eddie  was very good, and I was already lying down. Eddie also told me that  some people put vodka in their MoviPrep. At first I was ticked off that I  hadn't thought of this, but then I pondered what would happen if you  got yourself too tipsy to make it to the bathroom, so you were  staggering around in full Fire Hose Mode. You would have no choice but  to burn your house.
When everything was ready, Eddie wheeled me  into the procedure room, where Andy was waiting with a nurse and an  anesthesiologist. I did not see the 17,000-foot tube, but I knew Andy  had it hidden around there somewhere. I was seriously nervous at this  point. Andy had me roll over on my left side, and the anesthesiologist  began hooking something up to the needle in my hand. There was music  playing in the room, and I realized that the song was _ Dancing Queen_ by Abba. I remarked to Andy that, of all the songs that could be playing during this particular procedure,_ Dancing Queen_ has to be the least appropriate

       ''You want me to turn it up?'' said Andy, from somewhere behind me.
''Ha ha,'' I said.
And  then it was time, the moment I had been dreading for more than a  decade. If you are squeamish, prepare yourself, because I am going to  tell you, in explicit detail, exactly what it was like.
I have no  idea. Really. I slept through it. One moment, Abba was shrieking  ``Dancing Queen! Feel the beat from the tambourine . . .''
. . .  and the next moment, I was back in the other room, waking up in a very  mellow mood. Andy was looking down at me and asking me how I felt. I  felt excellent. I felt even more excellent when Andy told me that it was  all over, and that my colon had passed with flying colors. I have never  been prouder of an internal organ.
But my point is this: In  addition to being a pathetic medical weenie, I was a complete moron. For  more than a decade I avoided getting a procedure that was, essentially,  nothing. There was no pain and, except for the MoviPrep, no discomfort.  I was risking my life for nothing.
If my brother Sam had been as  stupid as I was -- if, when he turned 50, he had ignored all the medical  advice and avoided getting screened -- he still would have had cancer.  He just wouldn't have known. And by the time he did know -- by the time  he felt symptoms -- his situation would have been much, much more  serious. But because he was a grown-up, the doctors caught the cancer  early, and they operated and took it out. Sam is now recovering and  eating what he describes as ''really, really boring food.'' His  prognosis is good, and everybody is optimistic, fingers crossed, knock  on wood, and all that.
Which brings us to you, Mr. or Mrs. or Miss  or Ms. Over-50-And-Hasn't-Had-a-Colonoscopy. Here's the deal: You  either have colo-rectal cancer, or you don't. If you do, a colonoscopy  will enable doctors to find it and do something about it. And if you  don't have cancer, believe me, it's very reassuring to_ know_ you don't. There is no sane reason for you not to have it done.
I  am so eager for you to do this that I am going to induce you with an  Exclusive Limited Time Offer. If you, after reading this, get a  colonoscopy, let me know by sending a self-addressed stamped envelope to  Dave Barry Colonoscopy Inducement, The Miami Herald, 1 Herald Plaza,  Miami, FL 33132. I will send you back a certificate, signed by me and  suitable for framing if you don't mind framing a cheesy certificate,  stating that you are a grown-up who got a colonoscopy. Accompanying this  certificate will be a square of limited-edition custom-printed toilet  paper with an image of Miss Paris Hilton on it. You may frame this also,  or use it in whatever other way you deem fit.
But even if you  don't want this inducement, please get a colonoscopy. If I can do it,  you can do it. Don't put it off. Just do it.
Be sure to stress that you want the non-Abba version.


​


----------



## Bill C. (Jun 2, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> I don't usually ask for prayers, but I have been pretty sick on and off the past month.
> Drinking bowel prep. now preparing for a colonoscopy In late AM tomorrow.
> Very bloated and nauseous trying to drink this crap, and having a hard time.
> Supposed to drink 8 oz every 15 minuets, but have had to skip a few.
> ...



I had the test. My prep wasn't that bad, I was already in the hospital after lossing a lot of weight for no reason. There must several different preps. They discovered I have one of the blood csncers. I knew someone who also hated the 48 hour prep.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks 
Yeah, I've put mine off too, I am 57. 
I'm getting it done tomorrow,
Hope to god it's not cancer, Guess I'll find out.

- - - Updated - - -

This stuff is 4 liters.


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 2, 2013)

Tony
Hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 2, 2013)

8ntsane said:


> Tony
> Hope all goes well tomorrow



thank you.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 3, 2013)

They found a Lesion, and need to wait for the biopsy. 
 I don’t know, the doctor didn’t seem real concerned, but then again, maybe  he didn’t want to worry me just yet.
I don't know.


----------



## righto88 (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope all goes well for you and you have good news.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 3, 2013)

A lesion in and of itself is not a life threatening problem. It can have many causes. I imagine the Dr. would have given you some indication. Mine always do, based on their prior experience. Not always right, but generally they are. 

Let's all hope for the best possible result for you!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 3, 2013)

righto88 said:


> I hope all goes well for you and you have good news.





Tony Wells said:


> A lesion in and of itself is not a life threatening problem. It can have many causes. I imagine the Dr. would have given you some indication. Mine always do, based on their prior experience. Not always right, but generally they are.
> 
> Let's all hope for the best possible result for you!


Thanks Guys, I will try to stay positive.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 4, 2013)

I had my first one at 52. I have one every 2 years now. So far I have been lucky. Good luck.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Bill, Just have to wait for the results. My stomach has been bothering  me a while too, they need to find out what is causing it. 
He said He didn't know if the lesion was causing it or not.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tony, I hope This is not a bad question, but did you brother make it?
Mine was cancer, but he said he got it all out. 
I am taking Chemo as a precaution though.
4 more treatments to go, every other week. 
Day 1 beats the crap out of me. 
Also had to get an Ileostomy, But they are optimistic that it can be reversed. 
It was a tough battle for a while, but I am doing pretty good now.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats on getting the test!  I discovered I had rectal cancer when I could no longer pass anything.  On the up side, the removal of everything from my descending colon to daylight cured my lactose intolerance, was the ultimate cure for hemorrhoids, reduced my paper work, and endowed me with the ability to embroider the snow in TWO colors if I pinch the tail of the bag like a cake decorator.  Surviving and joking about it for 12 years at age 67.  BTW: I got to the point where I could "shot-gun" a pint of barium in a matter of seconds.  I use the empty "Golytely" jugs for carrying water for my hopper cooled engines at shows.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 8, 2014)

mrbreeze, (Tony), I'm glad to hear that your procedure enabled a treatment to begin, and hopefully will put this problem behind you. I am guessing that when you read my post you thought I may have written it. As much as I'd like to claim it, I did not. A comedian named Dave Barry did, and it was his brother who was diagnosed with cancer. I do have a brother, not yet 50, but I am already working on him about it so he doesn't put it off. I'm due for another test within the next year, and hopefully will be a non-event yet again. 

Tony


----------



## george wilson (Mar 8, 2014)

Hilarious long post,Tony! I have had those colonoscopys for years. The first ones were done awake just in the primary care doctor's office. They didn't go in as deep back then. The last 3 or 4 have been fully asleep. One time they did not quite get me fully asleep,and I was helpless but felt the procedure. So,every time, I caution them that I am a large person,so be sure to get me ALL the way asleep. So far since then,they have.

What I hate is the day long prep,and that stuff you have to drink gets really revolting. Beef and chicken bullion gets very tiresome too. Every time I go back,I have 1 more polyp than last time. Had 4 this time. So far though,no cancer.

I already had prostate cancer at age 57,so I know I am not immune.


----------



## eightball (Mar 8, 2014)

I hate the prep also, but the prep i took was an 8oz bottle you mixed in a 12 or 16 oc cup. Wish i could remember the name. you follow it up by drinking 2 more full cups of plain water within 45 minutes. all this is from memory. Anyway seems like you do it again the following morning . I did the same prep b4 my colonoscopy as i did the night b4 my surgery. Im sure your doctor will know the name of it. Please dont put this off. My colon was clean but the cancer in my rectum was so large they barely got the probe through my rectum into my colon. I went through radiation and chemo every week day for a month to try and shrink the tumor. 6 weeks later i had my surgeries. That was nov 20 2013. They first removed a small bellon button tumor i had. Then because they were there, i suppose, they removed my appendix. Then then started with the cancer in my rectum. when they got my margins clear, because they kept checking and removing more tissue til it was, I had no sphincter muscle left. They took my entire rectum out , so then thet had to do a colostimy on me. Two days later my surgeon came and told me that my pathologist results couldnt have been any better. My margins were all clear ,and my lymph nodes were clear. I am not quite over this as i am still doing chemo treatments just as a precation because they shrank the tumor b4 they removed it. I have 10  weeks to go with this chemo.After 7 mos, i finally returned to work. It feels great. And trust me this ostimy bag is no big deal. I feel better now than i did a year ago. I carry a small backpack with a change of clothes and ostimy supplies with me whever i go. I usally have this in my car. At work i have an ostimy kit and a change of clothes there. I have never needed the clothes but i am always prepared. It's just part of my life now. My surgeon told me if i hadnt of went in i woulda prolly had 2 years top to live. And with a few weeks the cancer would have been in my lymph nodes, then its just a matter of time, with chemo the rest of your life. So i really consider my self lucky in a way. The most humbling thing I have ever seen is small children alot worse than me.Never had a chance to experience life. If I can help anyone with this, feel free to pm me. For some reason its a whole lot easier talking to someone who has/had cancer. You get past all that sympathy stuff. My surgeon had a very direct and honest attitude. Warned me of all the possible outcomes, and I was prepared for the worst. He didnt sugarcoat anything. I personally liked that.


----------



## dickr (Mar 8, 2014)

Great story Tony !  Maybe you should be a professional colonoscopy advisor. So many people think it'll be the other guy/gal. There really is no discomfort anymore unless you call the yummy prep drink so. It's such a simple procedure to  prevent a horrible situation. 
Also we should thank Tony for asking for moral support and making more folks aware of it.
I might send The other Tony's story to my oldest son. He just won't do it      yet.
Good health to you Tony, sounds like you're on the upside now.
dickr


----------



## core-oil (Mar 8, 2014)

Tony ,

  you are in my thoughts & I prayers, Keep your spirits up, The guys on the forum will be with you as well


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank You, I am doing well ,esp compared to some I am taking treatments with. And have seen a few pass away I was taking treatments with . 
It is sort of a sad place, The treatment center. 
I am Actually glad they are able to take this bag off me. 
I think it is somewhat of a nuisance. There are times I am emptying it every 5 minuets. 
And it is hard when you are out sometimes. 
Looking in trash cans for an old container to thin the contents out before emptying. 
But All in all I can say I was pretty lucky through it all. 
And it is true, you don't think it will happen to you.


----------



## d.brown (Mar 9, 2014)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> It is sort of a sad place, The treatment center.



It can be, I spent many a Wed. there with my wife but a lot of good work is done there too. Being positive is strong medicine & only you can supply it. The Dr. said he got it all & the chemo is insurance.....believe it! Don't hesitate to continue to request prayer here & other places. Everyone gets down now & then especially when we're going through trying times.

David


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 9, 2014)

Tony--my prayers are for you and your good health--Remember Jesus is the greatest healer of all and all we have to do is ask--He is always listening to us and is no respector of persons------Dave


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you all,


----------



## Brain Coral (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Tony,

I am so glad for you that your surgery and results were positive. You will be in my prayers tonight... 

God bless you...

Brian


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank You Brian. 
I am still hanging in there, did have the reversal, this last operation was sort of hard on me.

Just read yesterday another woman l was taking treatments with passed away, she way only around my age, mid fifty's, well, I will be 59 this year. 
Hoping I can get SS to allow me to stay on disability. I have a review in December. 
I just do not feel up to going back to work, I got peripheral neuropathy  now from the treatments, and will not be able to take the cold. 
Plus being close to retirement age. I have 
plus, l don't know if it was the IV, but there is something wrong with my right arm now after this last surgery.


----------



## mcostello (Sep 16, 2014)

DON'T do like I did and forget the appointment until about midnight. "Medicine " was supposed to start at 9:00 Pm, did not remember on time. Called the Doc at midnight and He said to take a DOUBLE dose. Everything "came out ok in the end.":lmao: Bet I don't forget the next time.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 16, 2014)

mcostello said:


> DON'T do like I did and forget the appointment until about midnight. "Medicine " was supposed to start at 9:00 Pm, did not remember on time. Called the Doc at midnight and He said to take a DOUBLE dose. Everything "came out ok in the end.":lmao: Bet I don't forget the next time.



OK, I won't next time. 
A lot has happened since then. 
I just worry about the cancer returning. 
That is my big worry right now, that and battling the elements if they don't allow me to stay on disability. 
Thank you for everyone's support.


----------



## Brain Coral (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello Tony,

You've had a rough 3 1/2 months. That's a lot of anxiety, operations and treatments and now you have some side effects. I hope that you have moral support from your family and friends as well as the support, friendship and prayers from us. Keeping a positive attitude is paramount to keeping a healthy mind. Try to stay away from reading too much about your condition on the internet. You can end up scaring yourself even more. Find someone to talk to who can really understand what you are going through. Maybe there is a local support group that you could join. Keeping all that fear inside isn't good.

I know all this, because my girlfriend was diagnosed with a very rare and aggressive form of breast cancer back in April and we're not out of the woods yet... 

I will pray that you get to stay on disability and reduce some stress in your life.

Take care and God bless... 

Brian


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 17, 2014)

OK thanks Brian, Actually this is going on over a year now. 
Good luck with your girlfriend. I will remember her in my prayers too. 
I had one that was pretty supportive, but I guess I got on her nerves too much, she pretty well don't bother with me any more.


----------



## therbig (Sep 17, 2014)

Tony,

I want to send you my best wishes for keeping the cancer away and holding down the side effects!  It must have been such a rough last 18 months for you and those around you!

I am so glad that you are reaching out to your friends on the forum.  I hope our responses have helped you find support and feel you are not alone in facing this.  

But it is working the other way too.  Sharing your story is a gift from you to all of us: it probably inspired a few to get that long-overdue test, it allowed others to share their stories, and it inspired all of us with your determination, positive thinking, and perseverance. 

With warm regards and respect,
Tom


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 17, 2014)

thank You Tom.

Yeah, if anybody is due to have the test, don't put it off. It is not that bad at all. If I had had it done sooner, I may not have had to have Chemo.


----------



## mcostello (Oct 26, 2014)

Update?


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Oct 26, 2014)

mcostello said:


> Update?


still have the numbness in my feet,We work outside in the winters, and don't feel I will be able to handle it. Just generally feel wore out too. 
 Trying to stay on SSDI If I can. Supposed to have a SS review in December, But I can''t seem to get a straight answer from none of my doctors about weather or not they will back me on it. The PCP told me, SS just asks them for the medical records, and then SS makes there decision(s).
But then a social worker I ran into, says it is up to the doctor too. I am going to try and make another appointment with the doctor that helped me in the hospital to get the benefits in the first place. 
I am close to retirement age also. I am 59. 
I seem to be getting conflicting information about how the review works. 
I don't know if SS calls me in for a interview, or if they send me paperwork to fill out, then talk to my doctors. 
Sometimes I get the feeling the doctors don't want to get involved with it. At the same time though, it's not like I am trying to get them to lie or anything, I really don't think I can do it. (Go back to work)
I have trouble standing or walking for too long. 
Oh, plus, this last operation to do the reversal, They did something to my right arm, I have numbness in it, and the surgon is giving me a run around about that. Says "It will go away" 
Don't even know what it is, but "It will go away"................LOL

Other than that, I do not feel too bad. Day at a time I guess, but I am sick of worrying. 
Thank you
Tony


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 26, 2014)

i wish you the best in your recovery.
god bless


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello Tony, it's too bad that you are getting the runaround with this, although, it seems typical. Fight for your health as well as what you are entitled to.

I wish you all the best and will pray for you... 

Brian


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Brain.
Yeah, there almost starting to make me feel like I am doing something wrong. 
Then I have to tell myself, "hey, you really don't feel up to it"


----------



## therbig (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Tony,

Any news from Social Security yet?

Tom


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 15, 2014)

therbig said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Any news from Social Security yet?
> 
> Tom



No Tom, Thanks, 
They're taking there good old time, here it is mid December, they have not sent me the review. 
I did make an appointment with the doctor that helped me in the hospital to get the benefits in the first place. 
But then at the last minuet, they called, and said I couldn't see him, he wasn't going to be in the office, did I want to wait till February , or did I want to see his other doctor, his new associate?
I said I better see his new associate, So I went, and I wanted to see about something for my feet, as since it got cold out, they are worse, even in the house. But I mentioned that I had also gone to this other health care clinic, and he said, well you have to decide if your going to go there, or here, 
cause I don't have there lab work. (Now, I didn't know I wasn't allowed to see more than 1 doctor. he meant as my primary care though I guess)
But this guy made me feel like a crook, like I was trying to pull something over on him, and on  SS, and on my workplace. 
Now, maybe that is not what he thought, or his intention, but I just didn't like the way he acted. 
he was like " I don't know what you need from me _for_ SS" (I mean he was serious, I guess he didn't know, But OK doctor, guess what, I don't either, thats why I'm here. 

  Everyone says he is such a good doctor, and a nice guy, maybe he is, I just didn't like the way he was acting. He acted like he wanted to get me back to work, mean while, I am the one that feels like I am standing on Ice, Not him. 
Also, I am almost better off On disability, and my free state provided insurance. 
This insurance does not pay the doctors as well, but I don't usually have very much co pay, if any. 
The Insurance from work, when I go to the doctor, it's $20.00 or $25.00 Co pay, with this it's $4.00.
Last operation I had, If I could not get a charity write off due to income, it would have cost me $6,000.00 co pay. With the sate insurance, it was (the co pay) written off)

_*It is a sad State of this country, when a man is better of on Government assistance, than he is working. *_

And there is not a ton of motivation to go back to this job, as they don't seem to be wanting to better me. Your just a number there. 

And I asked him to write me a note to stay off work till the end of February, and it was a big deal, 
and He acted like he wanted to get me back to work, and he had to talk to the nurse, cause "She takes care of the paper work"
When I called later that day, the girl at the desk told me the nurse could not write it, it was up to the doctor, I said, "well, that is one of the reasons I came in", (Discuss SS Disability, note for work,)
She said she would "run it by" the doctor. And I was to call in the next morning. 
The appointment was on the 19th of November ,  and he only wrote the slip till the 19th of this month. (December)
I went back to the health clinic, she got me on something for my feet (not working)
and got me off till the 5th of January...........(Not "written in stone")

See, if SS does not let me stay on, I don't want to loose this job, it's not the greatest in the world, but it's the best I'll do at my age, and for this area. 
But too bad this didn't happen a year later, If I leave there now, I am only 59, and have only 4 1/2 years there, you have to be there at least 5 years, and be 60 years old, to get any retirement. 
I think I would get about $180.00 a month, that would help. 
But if I leave now, I get nothing, just what I paid in. 

So, anyways, I don't think I am going back to that doctor, I don't like the way he acted, and the one nurse you have to talk to, is real mean and intimidating, and I am afraid to talk to her. 
I don't need that. 

But see this page here?
http://www.disabilitysecrets.com/rfcdownloadhome.html
and here is the form if you wanted to look at it real quick
http://www.disabilitysecrets.com/sites/default/files/Residual_Functional_Capacity_Form.pdf

I have the PA, at the health clinic,  (the one I always see, ) filling out this form, and depending on what it looks like I can send it to SS along with my review papers they send. 
I sort of wish they would get on with it, though, so I know what I am doing, this is making me quite nervous. 
Well I guess this is getting a little long, but there are lots of details.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 15, 2014)

well Now The PA cant fill it out, they said a PT would have to do it, and the PT does not take Medicaid, and they want $350.00 for the exam and to fill the papers out, 
So Maybe I don't need the form.


----------

